# OHSS? - 27 Follicles



## koala boo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi there,

I have had my second scan today for IVF and they tell me I have a total of 27 follicles I am on a reduced dose of suprecur and I need to reduce the dose of gonal f now due to the risk of OHSS. 

My stomach is feeling very tender and uncomfortable and I got the feeling of bloating which I have told the clinic about, plus I have had headache and shortness of breath which made me very worried and I ended up having a big panic attack. Please can someone explain if this is normal...  

Many thanks,  

Koala Boo X


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi hun,
I didn't suffer from OHSS but remember being told that shortness of breath can be a symptom.  Try to drink plenty of fluids and ring your clinic tomorrow.  
Mia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I can completely sympathise with you 'cos this is what happened with our last IVF.  I had 20 follies on 1st scan, 27 on 2nd and 28 by 3rd (scans were done every other day) and I'd had my drugs dose dropped right down...on the final day I was down to 75iu of Gonal F and they had to bring EC forward because of the risk to my health of getting OHSS.

I too felt really tired, sooo bloated and uncomfortable (I've got a photo of me & I actually look about 6mths pregnant), also nauseous and I've never had such painful boobs in my life 

I drank at least 3-4 litres of water a day plus kept up a high protein diet so was drinking at least a litre of milk (on top of all that water) as well as eating protein rich foods.  

They managed to collect 19 eggs at EC and luckily I was ok to continue with ET 3 days later and didn't go on to get OHSS although I was still terribly uncomfortable.

Your clinic are obviously aware of your symptoms and keeping a close monitor on you as well as reducing your drugs.

Do keep up the fluids as this is really important and if your symptoms worsen then make sure you contact your clinic.

Wishing you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------

